# question on fitting vette zr1 replicas on a 06 gto



## Boston GTO (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys my buddy is selling zr1 replica wheels that are 245/40/18 on the front and 285/35/19 on the rear. I am not sure exactly what the offset is but i do know that the fronts rub a tiny bit on the strut (while going straight) and the rears barely fit on the stud bolts without hitting the wheel well. I know this might sound stupid but does anyone know if I can get longer wheel studs and put wheel spacers on them to make them not rub. If so what size spacer would I need. I understand that it 285 are almost unheard of on a gto. 
thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had 285s (17" wheels) on my car with zero rub. I used widened stock wheels tho so the offset was large. The only strengthened wheel studs are ARPs and they don't make a GTO specific so the ones used are Camaro/Corvette studs for the back which are about an inch longer and Evo studs for the front which are 1 1/2" longer. In fact they usually need to be trimmed off a bit to get lug nuts on and look right. IIRC they are 100-7708 rear and 100-7717 front. The spacer size depends on clearance needed and how much room you have on the outside. I think you may have some compromise trying to get those in and will need to do some cutting and hammering at the least.


----------



## Boston GTO (Dec 30, 2011)

ok thanks for the help, i ordered some 245/40/18 (8.5") and 265/35/18 (9.5) that are suppose to be in tomorrow i am hoping these will be good. Thanks man


----------

